# noun clauses



## chifladoporlosidiomas

hi!

How would you say that I want you to eat this?
Is it:
Gusto ko na kanin mo iyan?

What I really want to ask is how to form the second part of a sentence like, "I'm happy *that* your going to college" (Yung saya ko *na* _puputahan mo yung unibersidad_).


----------



## DotterKat

*Gusto ko na kanin mo iyan.

*Gusto ko na ka*i*nin mo iyan. _
Note_: when spoken, it does sometime sound like that the "i" is  dropped.

*I'm happy that you are */ *you're *(not "your") *going to college*.

Masaya ako na mag-aaral ka sa kolehiyo. 
_Note_: when spoken, "*mag-aaral*" used as a verb takes  unequal stress on the first two a's of "aaral" in pronunciation. That  will give the meaning = _I am happy that you will be studying in /  attending college_. In contrast, giving equal stress to the first two  vowels of "aaral" (now used as the noun "student") gives the meaning = _I  am happy that you are a student in college._ Finally, translating  "going to" literally as "pupunta" does not make your meaning clear.   That could imply that you are happy that your interlocutor is visiting,  taking a drive to or otherwise simply being in the physical structure of  a college instead of actually enrolling and becoming a student in one.


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

_It could also be: _

Masaya ako at *makapag-aral* ka sa kolehiyo


----------



## redwine

chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> hi!
> 
> How would you say that I want you to eat this?
> Is it:
> Gusto ko na kanin mo iyan?
> 
> What I really want to ask is how to form the second part of a sentence like, "I'm happy *that* your going to college" (Yung saya ko *na* _puputahan mo yung unibersidad_).


 

about the first sentence, you can try:

Gusto ko, kainin mo 'to (clipped _ito) _(the i sound is not dropped)


----------



## redwine

Goddess Mystyxx said:


> _It could also be: _
> 
> Masaya ako at *makapag-aral* ka sa kolehiyo


 
I'm not sure if _*Makapag-aral* _would be the right tense(?) cause it roughly means _*You are able to attend college*_.


----------



## sai611

I think its better to say: 

_Masaya ako at mag-aaral ka na sa colegio.= _I'm happy *that* *you're* going to college.

As far as tagalog is concerned this translation is far more correct


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

haha. thanks for clearing all that up for, I really appreciate it, but, ummm, my question was about relative pronouns (someone changed the title of the thread). I wanted to know if I just had to add the _na_ in between the two clauses. And how to deal with the first one that would usually require the subjunctive case in a romance language (je veux que vous le mangiez/quiero que te lo comas/etc). thanks though!


----------



## sai611

sai611 said:


> I think its better to say:
> 
> _Masaya ako at mag-aaral ka na sa colegio.= _I'm happy *that* *you're* going to college.
> 
> As far as tagalog is concerned this translation is far more correct


 


Ei, my bad. You can omit the word _na _in this sentence, it'll sound perfect..


----------



## niernier

chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> haha. thanks for clearing all that up for, I really appreciate it, but, ummm, my question was about relative pronouns (someone changed the title of the thread). I wanted to know if I just had to add the _na_ in between the two clauses.



Yes, you can use na to join the two clauses.

Masaya ako na mag-aaral ka na sa kolehiyo. Or alternatively, 
Masaya ako at mag-aaral ka na sa kolehiyo.

Additionally, the ligature -ng can also be used.

Masaya akong mag-aaral ka na sa kolehiyo.



chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> And how to deal with the first one that would usually require the subjunctive case in a romance language (je veux que vous le mangiez/quiero que te lo comas/etc). thanks though!



In Tagalog, "gusto ko..."(I want...) is used to introduce a subjunctive clause.

 "I want you to eat this." -> Gusto kong kainin mo 'to.


----------

